

UofToronto team hits 3.3m/65sec flight in submission for the Sikorsky Prize - yurisagalov
https://www.facebook.com/AeroVelo/posts/551552041555450

======
yurisagalov
For more information --

Prize info page:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_I._Sikorsky_Human_Powered_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igor_I._Sikorsky_Human_Powered_Helicopter_Competition)

Their Kickstarter campaign:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1156290643/atlas-a-
human...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1156290643/atlas-a-human-
powered-helicopter-for-a-historical)

------
rfnslyr
I hope UT wins this. Lots of very bright individuals.

